

Yoroomie App Beta launch- Find the right roomie - Mawilliams1215
http://www.yoroomieapp.com 

======
Mawilliams1215
Hey all, Founder of Yoroomie app over here! Excited to announce that we have
launched our beta for Yoroomie and would love to hear some feedback. You can
check us out at www.yoroomieapp.com. Our goal is to provide the easiest way to
connect with roomies and prioritize roomies rather than listings due to the
explosive growth of the shared rental markets.

